# Increase GH dose, now having tingling face?



## hulklion (Mar 21, 2012)

So I started doing more and more HGH everyday, 4 iu upon awakening, maybe 3 or 4 iu after workout, then 4 iu at bed. I think it is starting to fuck with me. Chest pain, face is twitchy, feel weird. should I cut back or come off? also taking 200mg T4 and test cyp 250 mg per week.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Shouldn't be taking it at night. And unless it's under dosed, 12iu is a lot to be running ED. 

What dose were you running before? You should increase in small increments.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 21, 2012)

Herpes


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 22, 2012)

Never heard of these as side effects.Are you sure you are injecting gh?


----------



## BUCKY (Mar 23, 2012)

My first month was at 4 IUS, moved up to 5 IUs (I felt some wrist pain). It went away eventually then did 1 day of 6 IUS to see how'd I feel. I felt ok then the next day I went to 7 IUs. I do this daily. At 7 IUs I feel no side effects. I think my body adjusted to it gradually. It's been 4 months now. My last 2 months (out of a 6 month cycle) will be 8 IUs daily, maximum. I followed the instructions on my HGH. 8 IUs was max. I don't know why you're over board. 



hulklion said:


> So I started doing more and more HGH everyday, 4 iu upon awakening, maybe 3 or 4 iu after workout, then 4 iu at bed. I think it is starting to fuck with me. Chest pain, face is twitchy, feel weird. should I cut back or come off? also taking 200mg T4 and test cyp 250 mg per week.


----------



## SFW (Mar 23, 2012)

> Chest pain, face is twitchy, feel weird


 Stroke symptoms.


----------



## celticthug (Mar 23, 2012)

are u sure is hgh? they put alot different stuff in the chinese hgh to mimick actual legit hgh sides!


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 23, 2012)

I have to ask a side-question to this because I've now seen this a few times on the board-- why only a low dose of test while on HGH?  I see here you are taking 250mg of test.


----------



## BUCKY (Mar 26, 2012)

people that can't afford even chinese HGH usually start to rant about the legitimacy of everything. conspiracy theorists...



celticthug said:


> are u sure is hgh? they put alot different stuff in the chinese hgh to mimick actual legit hgh sides!


----------



## BUCKY (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone taking HGH need to read the instructions properly. My Kigtropin mentioned the highest dose a person should take is 8 IUs daily. The ones taking more than that are either on blue tops (which does not usually come with an instruction on how to use it), or are amateur bro scientists. I've been on 8 IUS the past 3 days and I think I need to lower my dose back to 5 IUs since it was more tolerable (meaning I didn't feel any side effects). At 8 IUS, I feel very moody. The anxiety is there and so comes with it the fast heart rate. Since I take it before I sleep, I've become restless. I tried to get my 7 hours of sleep but ended up with about 4 since I could not sleep. I slept well when I was on 5 IUs daily. I'm definitely moving back down that dose. It's just so much easier to measure since a vial has 10 IUs, meaning I can split it in 2 evenly, without doing the odd measurements when using different dosages.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 27, 2012)

12IU/day wtf bro


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 27, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> people that can't afford even chinese HGH usually start to rant about the legitimacy of everything. conspiracy theorists...



have you not seen all the testing done on hgh lately?  90% of hgh coming out of china these last few months has been completely bunk, including kigs.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 27, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> have you not seen all the testing done on hgh lately?  90% of hgh coming out of china these last few months has been completely bunk, including kigs.



Thanks for reminding me....

*looks at bank account*  PISSED!


----------

